# GTG at Eminence Speakers, Kentucky on Saturday July 1st (with factory tour!)



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Day: Saturday July 1st
Time: afternoon'ish
Location: Eminence Speaker Company parking lot (west side)
838 Mulberry Pike Eminence, KY 40019
Thing: This is a get-together. No competition. Just fun.
Bonus: Factory tour of Eminence Speakers!*
(note, this is not officially hosted by Eminence, they are just really nice)

I am working in Eminence Kentucky this summer and since I'm a hardcore California native that doesn't like to drive cross-country, this is a very rare chance to meet everyone out here.

Eminence Speakers has graciously offered to give a factory tour to everyone that shows up. In case you don't know, Eminence does all of their speaker manufacturing at this factory and this is a *fantastic opportunity* to see how speakers are put together since you would otherwise need to travel to China to see a speaker factory like this. You don't want to miss this chance!

There is a huge parking lot, tons of grass, and horseshoe pits. You'll want to bring some chairs and/or pop-up tents if you have them. The weather here is shifty and could be 90 degrees with humidity and clear skies, thunderstorms, and everything between all in the same day. We'll know more as the date gets closer.

I will have all of my measurement and test equipment on hand if anybody would like help with technical stuff, tuning, or toning of any kind. I would also enjoy making a presentation of some kind, maybe related to crossovers or some aspect of tuning, equipment selection, grain structure, etc. I'm open to any and all requests.

I hope to see lots of you here!

Going:
1) Jazzi


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Free samples?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

All the essques you could ever want!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Update, I have secured free samples. Of what, will be a surprise.

I hope at least some of you can take advantage of seeing how a speaker is made! I've learned *so much* while being here I cannot explain it all by typing.

I've been asked to help evaluate the new voice coils and I'm working on an innovative method. I'm not supposed to share this stuff outside the company, but I know you all can keep as secret. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that you sniffing the coil in the wine glass? That's quite an interesting way to "evaluate" a coil


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Aha. The ole " sniff test" huh. That in itself is CLASSIFIED


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody is interested.
This will be this weekend, and it looks like me plus one so far.
Everyone is still invited.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I wish I could, I love eminence, press them on some car stuff! I'd take a good efficiency 7" for door apps


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

dcfis said:


> I wish I could, I love eminence, press them on some car stuff! I'd take a good efficiency 7" for door apps


I second that, would love to see the factory. I use their deltalite II drivers A LOT.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Jazzi said:


> I'm surprised nobody is interested.
> This will be this weekend, and it looks like me plus one so far.
> Everyone is still invited.


I would be there but I'm out of town as I would really like to see their factory. 

Some tips from you Jazzi on tuning my system would have been really helpful as well.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

You are more than welcome to visit the weekend after, or the one after that. I would greatly enjoy helping anyone, or just having some fun.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Jazzi said:


> You are more than welcome to visit the weekend after, or the one after that. I would greatly enjoy helping anyone, or just having some fun.


I plan to be at the Parts Express show. Will definitely try to find you there. It was a good time last year so figure it will be again.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Good on ya for putting this together Jazzi. Wish I were closer - I'd be all over it!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

OOoooooooohhh..... it's a holiday weekend. Duh.

The invitation for a factory tour still stand for the rest of the summer while I am here. Everyone is welcome to visit at almost any time.


----------

